# Have anyone Jet 1240 Lathe?



## jeepy (Dec 1, 2019)

Have a Jet 1240 lathe. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## brino (Dec 1, 2019)

There are some Jet manuals here:
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/categories/jet-except-grinders.636/
Mostly for the 10x24 and 12x36, but I bet they are similar.
(You may need to be a contributing member to access them though......)

Are there any specific questions you have?
I believe we do have a few owners here.

-brino

EDIT: also check here for a manual:
https://www.jettools.com/us/en/service-and-support/manuals/?keyword=lathe


----------



## jeepy (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks my Friend, 
Some parts are missing. 
directional switch, engine brake


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 2, 2019)

Wow, nice lathe certainly. Looks practically new.  Is it an older Jet model? I see a missing headstock lever
Mark


----------



## jeepy (Dec 4, 2019)

Thx, about 70'.


----------

